# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Atl. Andaluza >  Comienzan las obras del cuerpo de presa de Alcolea, que requerirán más de 89 millones de euros de inversión

## FEDE

17/02/2015ESPAÑA

*Comienzan las obras del cuerpo de presa de Alcolea, que requerirán más de 89 millones de euros de inversión*










Concluida la fase desbroce de la zona donde estará ubicada la presa, se ha iniciado el montaje de las instalaciones de obra (planta de hormigonado, planta de machaqueo y de clasificación de áridos, entre otros elementos)La presa, de 246 hectómetros cúbicos de capacidad, permitirá la regulación de las avenidas del río Odiel, así como regular su caudal para un mejor aprovechamiento, lo que le permitirá atender las demandas existentes y las nuevas necesidades que surjan en la zona oriental de la provincia de Huelva








El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, a través de la sociedad estatal Aguas de las Cuencas de España (Acuaes), ha comenzado las obras en el cuerpo de presa de Alcolea (Huelva) que, si todo transcurre según lo previsto, estará terminada en marzo del 2017.
Una vez concluidos los trabajos de desbroce, se ha iniciado el montaje de las instalaciones de obra, destacando, entre otras, la planta de hormigonado, la planta de machaqueo y de clasificación de áridos, de los silos para conglomerantes hidráulicos y del depósito de regulación del agua. Además, también se ha realizado una primera voladura de apertura del frente de la cantera.
Hasta la fecha, los trabajos en la presa se han centrado en la ejecución del camino de acceso desde Gibraleón y del camino de conexión con la presa del Sancho, así como de las obras de la variante de la carretera de Beas a Calañas.
La presa de la Alcolea, que requerirá una inversión de más de 89 millones de euros, permitirá la laminación de avenidas del río Odiel, así como regular su caudal para un mejor aprovechamiento, lo que le permitirá atender las demandas existentes y nuevas necesidades que surjan en la zona oriental de la provincia de Huelva.
*Capacidad de 246 hectómetros cúbicos*

Los recursos hídricos regulados por el embalse, de 246 hectómetros cúbicos (hm3) de capacidad, contribuirán con un volumen adicional de 135 hm3 anuales al sistema hidráulico Andévalo- Chanza-Piedras-Alcolea.
En relación a las características técnicas, la presa es de gravedad con planta curva de hormigón in situ y de aliviadero fijo, con el nivel máximo normal a la cota 56, el vértice a la cota 61 y la coronación a la 62.

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...as-89-millones

----------

F. Lázaro (21-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (18-feb-2015),HUESITO (18-feb-2015),Jonasino (18-feb-2015),Los terrines (23-jul-2015),perdiguera (18-feb-2015),REEGE (18-feb-2015),sergi1907 (18-feb-2015),titobcn (18-feb-2015),Varanya (20-feb-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Gracias FEDE. Sería bonito que algun forero de la zona pudiera hacer un seguimiento de la obra con fotos.

----------

perdiguera (18-feb-2015),titobcn (18-feb-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buena idea.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Jonasino (19-feb-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

La Comisión de seguimiento de las obras de la presa de Alcolea (Huelva) se ha reunido este martes para analizar el desarrollo de los trabajos que ejecuta el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, a través de la sociedad estatal Aguas de las Cuencas de España (Acuaes), con una inversión de 89 millones de euros.

La Comisión de seguimiento de las obras de la presa de Alcolea (Huelva) se ha reunido este martes para analizar el desarrollo de los trabajos que ejecuta el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, a través de la sociedad estatal Aguas de las Cuencas de España (Acuaes), con una inversión de 89 millones de euros. A la reunión han asistido, por parte de Acuaes, el director territorial de la zona 2, Emilio del Pozo Mariño, y el director de Infraestructuras, Juan José Gil Barco. Por parte de la Junta de Andalucía, han asistido Belén Gualda González, directora general de Infraestructuras y Explotación del Agua. Durante la reunión, que se ha celebrado en Sevilla, se ha informado del estado en que se encuentran las obras. Así, en relación al cuerpo de presa, cuyas obras empezaron el pasado mes de febrero, los trabajos se centran en la actualidad en el desvío del río y la excavación de la cimentación, que se encuentra ejecutado en un 75 por ciento. Asimismo se están completando las instalaciones auxiliares y ejecutando las carreteras Beas-Calañas y la conexión con la presa del El Sancho. En los próximos meses se completará la excavación de la cimentación y se iniciará el hormigonado de los bloques centrales de la presa, llevándose a cabo los tratamientos de consolidación geotécnica. La presa es de gravedad con planta curva de hormigón 'in situ' y de aliviadero fijo, con el nivel máximo normal a la cota 56, el vértice a la cota 61 y la coronación a la 62. El embalse laminará las avenidas del río Odiel en periodos de fuertes lluvias, disminuyendo el riesgo de desbordamientos, y al mismo tiempo regulará el caudal del río para un mejor aprovechamiento. Los recursos hídricos regulados por el embalse, de 246 hectómetros cúbicos (hm3) de capacidad, contribuirán con un volumen adicional de 135 hm3 anuales al sistema hidráulico Andévalo-Chanza-Piedras-Alcolea.

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/2519...-15&xts=467263

----------

Jonasino (23-jul-2015),titobcn (23-jul-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

¿Alguna foto?

----------


## sergi1907

La infraestructura estará plenamente finalizada en marzo de 2017 para dar servicio a una superficie estimada de 16.000 hectáreas El presupuesto es de 89 millones de euros.


Movimiento de tierras de una excavadora, ayer, en las obras de la presa.

La construcción del muro de la presa de Alcolea, para el que será necesario el uso de un total de 329.000 metros cúbicos de hormigón, y que supone el principal elemento de esta importante obra hidráulica para la provincia de Huelva, se iniciará este mismo otoño, estando prevista su conclusión antes de que finalice el presente año 2015. La conclusión definitiva de toda la infraestructura se fija en marzo de 2017. 

El delegado del Gobierno en Andalucía, Antonio Sanz, anunció ayer estos plazos durante una visita a las obras de construcción del cuerpo de la presa que lleva a cabo desde el pasado mes de febrero el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente a través de la Sociedad Estatal Aguas de las Cuencas de España (Acuaes). En la visita estuvo acompañado por el subdelegado del Gobierno en Huelva, Enrique Pérez Viguera; el parlamentario andaluz por Huelva, Manuel Andrés González; el director de Proyectos y Contratación de Acuaes, Jerónimo Moreno; el director de Obra, Antonio Sandoval; así como la alcaldesa de Gibraleón, Lourdes Martín. 

Sanz precisó que la construcción del muro de la presa se iniciará una vez concluidos los trabajos de desvío del río Odiel y la excavación de la cimentación, que se encuentran ejecutados al 75%. Una vez finalizada esta fase, dijo, se pondrá en marcha el hormigonado de los bloques centrales del embalse y se realizarán los tratamientos de consolidación geotécnica. 

En palabras de Sanz, la presa de Alcolea, con 89 millones de euros de presupuesto, es "una de las obras hidráulicas más importantes en la historia de Huelva, y una de las más grandes de Andalucía", haciendo hincapié en la importancia de la misma para el sector agrícola de la provincia. 

Para el delegado del Gobierno en Andalucía, la presa de Alcolea "es la gran apuesta del Gobierno por la agricultura onubense", ya que sus 245,1 hectómetros cúbicos de capacidad permitirá el riego de una superficie estimada de 16.000 hectáreas en las comarcas del Andévalo, la Campiña y el Condado, lo que supone que "una parte muy sustancial de la provincia se va a beneficiar del regadío". 

Sanz también resaltó que "tras años en el dique seco, ha sido este Gobierno el que a lo largo de esta legislatura ha dado los pasos necesarios para iniciar las obras de esta infraestructura hídrica tan demandada y cuyos primeros pasos se dieron en 2007". Recordó que fue en 2012 cuando se pusieron en marcha actuaciones imprescindibles como el proceso de expropiación de los terrenos o la carretera de acceso a la zona de obras. 

"Este Gobierno está cumpliendo su palabra y sus compromisos con el pujante sector agrícola de Huelva con la construcción de la presa de Alcolea y con las obras del trasvase del Condado, dos actuaciones que suman 110 millones de euros destinados a impulsar la agricultura como motor de empleo", subrayó el delegado del Gobierno en Andalucía, tras señalar que la campaña agrícola da trabajo a 100.000 personas en la provincia onubense. 

Los trabajos de construcción del cuerpo de la presa de Alcolea empezaron el pasado mes de febrero y actualmente se centran en el desvío del río y la excavación de la cimentación. Asimismo, según recordaron ayer, se están completando las instalaciones auxiliares y ejecutando las carreteras Beas-Calañas y la conexión con la presa de El Sancho. Se estima que la presa esté finalizada en la primavera de 2017. 

La presa es de gravedad, con planta curva de hormigón in situ y de aliviadero fijo, con el nivel máximo normal a la cota 56, el vértice a la cota 61 y la coronación a la 62, según las especificaciones del proyecto. El embalse laminará las avenidas del río Odiel en periodos de fuertes lluvias, disminuyendo el riesgo de desbordamientos, y al mismo tiempo regulará el caudal del río para un mejor aprovechamiento. Inundará una superficie de 1.623 hectáreas de distintos municipios de la Campiña y el Andévalo. 

Los recursos hídricos regulados por el embalse, de 246 hectómetros cúbicos de capacidad, contribuirán con un volumen adicional de 135 hm3 anuales al sistema hidráulico Andévalo-Chanza-Piedras-Alcolea.

http://www.huelvainformacion.es/arti...imo/otono.html

----------

F. Lázaro (02-ago-2015),frfmfrfm (02-ago-2015),Jonasino (01-ago-2015),perdiguera (01-ago-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo que me cuesta creer es que las aguas del Odiel puedan servir para regadíos sin tratamientos previos. La contaminación con metales pesados que tienen esas aguas es brutal, y por mucha decantación de las aguas que se produzcan en el embalse, no sé yo hasta que punto ese agua podrá servir... además de que ese agua tiene que ser bastante ácida.

A modo de anécdota, contar que la CH Guadiana en su día llegó a proyectar una presa de más de 100 m. de altura en la zona de Sotiel - La Coronada que crearía un embalse de más de 800 Hm3, la cola del embalse llegaba hasta casi el puente de los Cinco Ojos. Imagino que el proyecto ya estará desechado totalmente con la presa de Alcolea.




> ¿Alguna foto?


Pues como no sean fotos de los planos y renders... algunas capturas del Informe de Viabilidad de la Presa de Alcolea







Debería de quedar algo así:


Fuente: http://www.actualidadempleo.es/se-co...sa-de-alcolea/

----------

frfmfrfm (02-ago-2015),Jonasino (02-ago-2015),perdiguera (02-ago-2015),Varanya (03-ago-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Miles de gracias por los planos. Y sobre la calidad de las aguas hay que dar un voto de confianza a la Naturaleza que para eso es sabia y los cultivos se adaptan a las condiciones del agua. La fe es la primera de las virtudes

----------


## pablovelasco

No se si estoy deacuerdo con esa afirmación... Al parecer los agricultores de allí son muy escépticos de que el agua del Odiel sin tratar sirva para algo. He estado viendo mediciones de ph y de metales pesados, y dudo mucho que sin un tratamiento muy intensivo ese agua sirva para regar, y mucho menos por goteo.
Dicen los defensores del embalse, que usando solo la parte superior del agua del embalse, se solucionará el problema en gran medida, y que hay tratamientos relativamente baratos para controlar el ph de un agua de cultivo.
La verdad, es que yo esperaría unos cuantos años a ver la reacción de los cultivos antes de usar ese agua para mis limoneros.
De todas formas, ojalá funcione, aumentaría la superficie de regadío 16000 ha. he leído.

----------

